

Ask HN: Which javascript libraries/frameworks/tools you use? - anujkk

Wondering which javascript libraries, frameworks or tools you use in your projects? Wanna know if I am missing something.<p>I frequently use jQuery,jQuery UI, Closure, node.js, backbone.js.
======
wimplash
I'm currently using dojo/dijit/dojox (for good or bad, work requirement).
Kinda the same purpose as jQuery/jQuery UI, but I believe that it does not
focus on bringing in HTML 5/CSS 3 functionality quite as much.

------
shantharam
I have always used jQuery adn jQueryUI for all my javascripting work. I find
it easy to understand, code and debug. There are loads of javascript libraries
out there but i find jQuery the best to work with.

------
chetan3
I currently use JQuery, JQuery Topbar, JQuery Validation, JqPlot, CSS3, HTML5

------
danest
jQuery mostly but not I have been playing with backbone.js and underscore.js.
I Would love some helpful tutorials to help pick them up faster.

------
justatdotin
underscore sammy (with jquery-urlinternal-plugin) uglifyjs

------
krishnasai44
www.techwales.com

